# Review: Intel Pentium Anniversary Edition G3258



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Interesting: Review: Intel Pentium Anniversary Edition G3258 (Overclocked)

CPU - $74.99 - Intel Pentium G3258 Haswell Dual-Core 3.2GHz LGA 1150 Desktop Processor BX80646G3258

MB - $144.99 - ASUS Z97-A LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

GPU - $149.99 - GIGABYTE GV-N75TOC-2GI GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 Video Card

RAM - $79.99 - CORSAIR XMS3 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX8GX3M2B1600C9

Total: $450


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A little overkill on the Mobo for a $75 CPU. :smile:
I still use some Pentium CPU's for everyday builds but with MATX Mobo's.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

True but, it'll also run "_the enthusiasts' favourite, the Core i7-4770K_".



> The overclocked chip _[Intel Pentium Anniversary Edition G3258]_ does a very good impression of a Core i7-4770K - there's very little difference in real-world games run at 1080p. Sometimes numbers can be misleading, but the game(s) felt smooth and fluid to play. We'd challenge anyone to tell the difference between the overclocked Pentium G3258 and the 5x dearer Core i7-4770K in these games.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Tyree said:


> A little overkill on the Mobo for a $75 CPU. :smile:


That was my first thought too, until it dawned on me, this thing can be overclocked.
Not that it compares once you overclock the i7 4770K
And the system gives a good foundation for upgrades as you can afford them later.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Exactly. When the $75 G3258 is overclocked to 4.4GHz, that chart I attached above shows it running neck-in-neck with a $320 i7 4770K.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Asrock has produced a Motherboard designed for the Pentium in this review.
ASRock Introduces the Z97 Anniversary and Z97M Anniversary Motherboards | HardwareHeaven.com
It gives easy access to overclocking levels, up to 4.2GHz.
And for those that like to overclock manually, they pushed it to 4.8GHz


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

PSU? Heat sink fan? I would love to see some benchmarks outside of a review site from a normal user.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Panther063 said:


> Asrock has produced a Motherboard designed for the Pentium in this review.
> ASRock Introduces the Z97 Anniversary and Z97M Anniversary Motherboards | HardwareHeaven.com
> It gives easy access to overclocking levels, up to 4.2GHz.
> And for those that like to overclock manually, they pushed it to 4.8GHz


Pretty cool, thanks Panther.


----------

